# Some recent cityscape shots



## skeen (Jan 14, 2011)

View from Tower Bridge, London





Wallis & Lloyd's Building, London


----------



## Undo (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice shots! I especially like #2.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 14, 2011)

Both photos here are very impressive. You need to click on the bar to enlarge it to its 1024px-width in case of the first, to really see all the little detail in the buildings but then it's fascinating! I also like how the light of that pier gives the boats definition. 

The second however beats the first by lengths. Wonderful colours, shapes, lines, repetitions, and a very cool architecture!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 14, 2011)

The second image is great!  Those lines are amazing.  I'd maybe add some contrast or darken it a bit, but thats personal taste.

Nice job


----------



## Frequency (Jan 15, 2011)

So beautiful; regards


----------



## FranDaMan (Jan 15, 2011)

Nr 2 is outstanding !


----------



## safeshot (Jan 15, 2011)

very good shots, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## skeen (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks much for the kind comments. Do consider checking out my flickr some time.


----------



## PASM (Jan 15, 2011)

Tasty


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189 (Jan 15, 2011)

Really like number 2


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 19, 2011)

really like #2, great geometry


----------



## skeen (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks  

I have some newer ones that you might like (took these Monday):





The Gherkin at the Waterfront





More London Place





Waterfront by London Bridge





Tower Bridge


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Whoa! The colors.


----------



## skeen (Jan 19, 2011)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> Whoa! The colors.



Yeh I think everyone's trying to compete


----------



## PASM (Jan 19, 2011)

#2 a.k.a The Scoop. A good place for photography most days.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

#2 is awesome!

You are lucky of sorts. Here in my neck of the woods for lighting in office buildings there is a standard for lighting and the color temps would not be allowed to differ on the floors as they do in these shots. The huge punch of color in some of the shots taken with a building range of warm to cool for floor space lighting makes these shots exciting!


----------

